# Best Weight Gainer Supp



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Right people any oneone got any recommendation's. Tried Crytical mass (To much sugar never did much), Tried Mutant mass ( Was good but can be filling). Also tried a few others funny enough the best one i had was from a local sports shop (there own brand) Witch was chocolate orange, Tasted amazing , Cheapish and i also put on weight shame they closed down lol.

Anyone found anything decent

Theres alot of weight gainers with crap loads of sugar in, I dont want that! i'd just go the local Asda and buy a Kilo of sugar if i did lol

I just want somthing that tastes good, Works, Good Price, Healthy Nutrition amounts that the body can actually process, Along with less sugar....Thats all ! lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

just mix your own, thats what i do...scoop of whey, two sccops of instant oats, bout 498 clean kcals,none of that nasty sugar filler!! couple servings of that would see you right


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Either do the above. Or MP's total gainer is decent. But from now on Im making my own


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> just mix your own, thats what i do...scoop of whey, two sccops of instant oats, bout 498 clean kcals,none of that nasty sugar filler!! couple servings of that would see you right


Pretty Good idea  Defantly guna do it this way ! Nice one Dan


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Either do the above. Or MP's total gainer is decent. But from now on Im making my own


Yeah i agree Wasted to much money in the past on Crap, Atleast i can control the amount of stuff going in. Duno why i never thought of this before :/ lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

I looked at total gainer before I bought it mate. It's decent 411kcals. No cr*p. However, I bought it out of curiosity. Just bought 4kg of whey, so going to mix my own. That way I have a normal whey and a weight gainer in one :thumb: Gooood times! P.S. get a blender and throw what ever you want in


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> I looked at total gainer before I bought it mate. It's decent 411kcals. No cr*p. However, I bought it out of curiosity. Just bought 4kg of whey, so going to mix my own. That way I have a normal whey and a weight gainer in one :thumb: Gooood times! P.S. get a blender and throw what ever you want in


Haha sounds good:thumbup1: Im guna buy Optimum Whey mix with oats, Peanut butter ,Bannana, Ice cream! what ever's available lol


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

bodybuilding warehouse do a good one mate. strawberry is lush.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Either do the above. Or MP's total gainer is decent. But from now on Im making my own


This. Made with powdered oats and it's not lumpy at all. Throw in some whole milk and EVOO and your looking at close to 1k cals


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Whey, fine oats and some nat pb or flaxseed.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> This. Made with powdered oats and it's not lumpy at all. Throw in some whole milk and EVOO and your looking at close to 1k cals


EVOO is the calorie king!! I am adding ground almonds to shakes now too


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice one for the Tips, Guna try a few things and see what suits best


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> EVOO is the calorie king!! I am adding ground almonds to shakes now too


I go through boat loads of the stuff. Nice and easy 200 cals to a shake


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

tony10 said:


> bodybuilding warehouse do a good one mate. strawberry is lush.


x2!! good gainer based on oats for the carbs, no sugary cr*p!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

dessicated coconut is also an excellent fat source for shakes


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I use banana, couple of scoops of whey, couple of scoops of oats, milk, tbsp EVOO, and a huge tbsp of peanut butter, blitz in the blender for 30 seconds, tastes lovely and easily 500 calories +


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> I use banana, couple of scoops of whey, couple of scoops of oats, milk, tbsp EVOO, and a huge tbsp of peanut butter, blitz in the blender for 30 seconds, tastes lovely and easily 500 calories +


Nice one  Just got some optimus Whey mixed it with Oats, Bannana, Peanut butter, Ice cream and milk Guna add some EVOO next. Found it pretty hard to stomach with the oats in, Maybee due to my blender...Bits everywere Lol


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

wtf is EVOO!?!?!?!?!? :confused1:


----------



## Jeckyll (Sep 19, 2011)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tony10 said:


> bodybuilding warehouse do a good one mate. strawberry is lush.


Gonna buy this myself next


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Try this mate. 100g oats, 25f whey, 1tbsp natty pb, 15ml evoo and 300ml milk. In morn i used to do that but with 500ml ff milk, frozen blueberries and natty yogurt


----------

